# Whats your favorite spinning rod ?



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

St. Croix Triumph or Premier, 6-6, ML for all walleye and smallie jigging and casting.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Loomis 7'6"imx med. It's my #1 fav. Used mainly for throwing light jigs and minnows. Small spinners and cranks in rivers. It has a soft enough tip to load real easy with tiny jigs allowing stupid distance without ripping your minnow off. 
5'4" imx med is the sickest vertical jig rod I've ever Used. 
I have a nfc 7'6" blank i just got (yet to be tied) it's a med light with a fast action. The blank weighs 1.7 oz. I'm betting it will be my new favorite. 
My 9'9" med gl3 is my favorite drift rod for steelhead.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

My favorites for freshwater non-salmon/steelhead fish (also not for muskie/big pike) are:
7' St. Croix Avid 4-10# for throwing cranks and surface stuff
6'6" Rogue 6-12# for vertical jigging and rigging
8 1/2' Sage 6 wt. for slip bobbers, also good for cranks
5'6" BPS Microlite for pannies, also a lot of fun for smallie/walleye fishing


----------

